# Game 1 - Nuggets @ Clippers, Thursday, November 2, 8:30pm



## ZÆ

*Game 1**
 VS 
Denver Nuggets @ Los Angeles Clippers
(0-0) --------------- (0-0)
Thursday, November 2, 2006; 8:30pm
Staples Center
TV Coverage: <IMG src="http://www.nba.com/media/broadcastlogos/broadcast_TNT.gif" - RTVHD
Radio Coverage:*

<IMG src="http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/3244/denvernuggetsgamethreadon4.jpg"

*Los Angles Clippers*








|







|







|







|








Shaun Livingston | Cuttino Mobley | Quinton Ross | Corey Maggette | Elton Brand

*Key Reserves*







|







|








Sam Cassell | Tim Thomas | Chris Kaman​


----------



## cpawfan

Thanks ZÆ for making the game thread

:greatjob:


----------



## pac4eva5

wow very nice! except no way dj is a key reserve over kleiza. kleiza might actually start over jr...


----------



## ZÆ

pac4eva5 said:


> wow very nice! except no way dj is a key reserve over kleiza. kleiza might actually start over jr...


Sorry, I'll fix it when I get home. Should I keep JR in there or move him to the key reserves and put Kleiza in the starting 5?


----------



## darth-horax

Kaman will start at center for the Clips, and Quentin Ross will not start at SF...that will be Maggette.


----------



## nbanoitall

Ross wont start on Melo?


----------



## darth-horax

I guess he could. He did great in the playoffs. If that's the case, Maggette won't start. Kaman will get the nod...especially after his extension. They need the caveman in the middle.


----------



## ZÆ

darth-horax said:


> Kaman will start at center for the Clips, and Quentin Ross will not start at SF...that will be Maggette.


I was thinking the same thing but I went by what the Clippers forum had in their game thread. Figured they would be more knowledgeable about their line up then I would.


----------



## pac4eva5

damn, i hope thats LA's starting lineup! camby should own in this game. so the alien doesnt start anymore?


----------



## denversfiinest

I also don't think Kaman is going to start, because he had an injury, didn't he. I thought he wouldn't play at all, but it seems he will...

I still don't think Kleiza is going to get a lot of minutes at the two and at the three and four he won't see a lot of minutes either. JR is for me the propable starter and Diawara is a key benchplayer. He, unlike JR, is able to defend very good and if he doesn't miss his wide open shots, he'll be important in the offense, too. 
But I also think that Kleiza is more important than DJ. The question is, who will be more important and for me, its the Yak Diawara.


----------



## bruindre

pac4eva5 said:


> damn, i hope thats LA's starting lineup! camby should own in this game. so the alien doesnt start anymore?


Cassell is hurt (I think)--nothing major. Besides, Livingston has looked REALLY good in the preseason.

I'm sure Kaman will be starting at the center position as well. If not, he'll get in there as soon as Camby and K-Mart figures out which one of them _isn't_ being guarded by Brand.


----------



## qross1fan

ZÆ said:


> I was thinking the same thing but I went by what the Clippers forum had in their game thread. Figured they would be more knowledgeable about their line up then I would.


That was just projected for the Suns run n gun .

Kaman and Cassell will most likely start at PG and C, with Mobley, Brand and Ross rounding out the roster. No wya Livingston starts again


----------



## denversfiinest

qross1fan said:


> That was just projected for the Suns run n gun .


That would be pretty weird...

It's always the wrong way to try to run with them, Dunleavy should actually know it, because he didn't do it with the nuggets...


----------



## cpawfan

I'm not happy that the Clippers lost last night. There is no need for them to have extra motivation for tonights game.

Anyone going to be posting during the game?


----------



## bruindre

I'd offer to...but I'll be @ Staples. Sorry.


----------



## pac4eva5

whats this dre? thought u were a warriors fan? BOO you! haha


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

Barkley said Andre needed to be a better distributor. I guess I'm not alone.


----------



## pac4eva5

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Barkley said Andre needed to be a better distributor. I guess I'm not alone.


ive been with u the whole time mayne.

he also needs to shoot better

run more

play defense

etc


----------



## cpawfan

I really hope the Dallas / San Antonio game doesn't go into OT. I don't want to miss any of this game.

Also, thank goodness for PIP since the WVU/ L'Ville game is going down to the wire


----------



## pac4eva5

huh? louisville is killing...on espn.

and jr sucks :laugh: wheres my boy kleiza?


----------



## pac4eva5

ok there needs to be a headband rule for this team, everybody must have one! nene looks tight with the rows. dre cut his hair again lol the guy always does that before the season. he needs a headband though....


----------



## pac4eva5

i love how we take out kleiza and najera and boykins totaly **** us over...


----------



## cpawfan

Finally got all of the kids to sleep

I was very surprised Karl went with the backups for so long in the second


----------



## cpawfan

Some quick observations

The Nuggets aren't shooting for ****, but they are at least rebounding the ball.

Why did it take the Nuggets so long to figure out that penetration beats the zone?

What the hell was Kenyon thinking on that break?

Najera needs to stop shooting 3's


----------



## browie

LMAO - Melo is GONE. I love these new rules. I'm serious. Quit being a BABY.


----------



## cpawfan

Melo just got tossed from the game with 2 techs with the game at 57-54


----------



## cpawfan

Now JR Smith is picking up stupid fouls. He needs to be careful since he already has 1 tech


----------



## cpawfan

Kenyon needs to make his FT's if he is going to drive like that

55-59


----------



## cpawfan

Things are getting very chippy, but the Nuggets are hanging in and getting steals. I like the adjustment Karl made of not having Dre guard Ross and just letting him roam to get steals.

60-61


----------



## cpawfan

Nuggets aren't converting their chances, but their defense has remained solid

60-63


----------



## pac4eva5

these new rules are going to KILL this league literally. there wont be an nba in 3 years if they keep these rules. im dead serious...


----------



## cpawfan

Camby with a huge basket to give the Nuggets a 66-65 lead with 50 seconds to play in the 3rd

Hits a second in a row


----------



## cpawfan

Nuggets close out another quarter strong and Boykins hits a bank shot 70-65

Camby with 12 points, 16 rebounds and 4 assists


----------



## cpawfan

If Karl keeps Boykins on Cassell, this game is going to get out of hand quickly


----------



## cpawfan

Nene is playing well on the block 

76-70


----------



## pac4eva5

cpawfan said:


> Nuggets close out another quarter strong and Boykins hits a bank shot 70-65
> 
> Camby with 12 points, 16 rebounds and 4 assists


u forgot all those blocks


----------



## cpawfan

78-70 with 8 minutes to go.

I'm guessing Camby will get another 3 minutes of game time rest as long as Nene keeps playing strong on the block.

Yak is providing some solid defensive pressure


----------



## cpawfan

Well I was wrong, Camby is back in with Kenyon, Kleiza, Yak and Earl

Camby with another basket 
Mags with an answer

80-72


----------



## cpawfan

pac4eva5 said:


> u forgot all those blocks


Good point. 4 so far.


----------



## cpawfan

Kleiza out, Dre in

Camby is the offense right now

86-77


----------



## cpawfan

Dre, what are you thinking driving into a double team? He picks up the offensive foul

86-80


----------



## pac4eva5

earl is gonna hurt us out there. waaaaay too many open 3s in a row...


----------



## cpawfan

The Nuggets are making sure Brand doesn't beat them. Kenyon, Camby and Nene have all made sure he doesn't get the ball on the block and the guards are digging down for the quick double.

The problem is, Cassell is making almost every shot he gets when Brand passes out of that double


----------



## pac4eva5

cpawfan said:


> Good point. 4 so far.


damn i could swear he had more than that.


----------



## cpawfan

JR Smith back in for Yak

Kenyon hits a long jumper and Whinny Tim hits a 3

88-86 with 2:26 to go


----------



## pac4eva5

put the yak and kleiza back in please


----------



## cpawfan

Nuggets have a 55-35 rebounding edge right now and have 23 assists on 32 made baskets


----------



## pac4eva5

lol at kmart pumping his fist after maggette missed the first free throw


----------



## cpawfan

What the hell was JR Smith thinking??

:curse: Ross made a shot

JR Smith comes back and hits a 3 on a feed from Dre

93-91 with 52 seconds left


----------



## pac4eva5

earl must be giving jr advice: never stop shooting


----------



## pac4eva5

cpawfan said:


> What the hell was JR Smith thinking??


can u blame him? who else wants to score? im kinda impressed actually...


----------



## cpawfan

Yak back in for Boykins

Whinny Tim hits a 3 as Kenyon was late with the close out

93-94 with 36 seconds


----------



## pac4eva5

wow...


----------



## cpawfan

pac4eva5 said:


> can u blame him? who else wants to score? im kinda impressed actually...


I'm very pleased with him overall. That play though, he held the ball too long before deciding to hoist the 3.


----------



## cpawfan

Cassell was acting too hard and lost his balance

JR Smith with the steal and the dunk

hahahaha

95-94


----------



## cpawfan

Yak with solid defense, but they called the foul on him on Cassell's shot

Sam hits them both

95-96 with 12 seconds


----------



## pac4eva5

give it to the kid...


----------



## cpawfan

Argh. Nice idea of freeing Dre for the drive to the basket

Nuggets take it out with 6.4 seconds


----------



## cpawfan

Well that sucks.


----------



## pac4eva5

i hate saying the refs cost us this game...but damn :nonono:


----------



## Griddy

Andre Miller sux.


----------



## AK-47

Good game guys, that was a good try without clutch carmelo in there. Stupid NBA rules takes out the star players. If melo would of been in that game you know who would have been taking the last shot.


----------



## pac4eva5

somebody should take a look at cassell's secret savings account. u know, the one where he pays off the refs each week...


----------



## cpawfan

At least Reggie and Charles are hammering the refs


----------



## afobisme

sorry guys, you got screwed over tonight by the refs. that last foul was clearly NOT a foul.

i didn't mention this in the clipper forum because i don't wanna look like a troll


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

I'll have some things to say after I can collect my thoughts. That game seriously took something out of me. I'm stupified.


----------



## cpawfan

Looking at the box score, there are certainly plenty of things to pick out, but the fact that the Nuggets defense clamped down and kept them in this game without Melo says a lot.

The one number that I will pick on is Kenyon's FT's. He shot 3 for 8 and those freebees were the difference.

Damn the rebounding numbers still impress me.


----------



## pac4eva5

jr smith doesnt deserve to start games. easily the worst defender in basketball...


----------



## pac4eva5

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> I'll have some things to say after I can collect my thoughts. That game seriously took something out of me. I'm stupified.


lol i dont know about u but im ready to fight...


----------



## nbanoitall

If you are going to look at the box scores, you have to point out Andre Miller's 0 of 11 shooting. 

Of course the refs blew the game on what they allowed Cassell to do and on what they did to Melo. Melo should be allowed to show his headband off the court as he walks off the court. Now if he throws it at the opposition or at a ref... thats different. The refs are out of line... and they are going overboard on the new rule. Same Cassell should have been ejected 5 or 6 times. This has to stop, and it will.... so moving on.

Everyone is going to hate on Andre Miller. I'm not going to add on to it. He's out of shape, he will get back into shape and be what he has been in the past. He's a talented player.... and now that denver wants to play even faster... he is really going to be out of place (even with the nice lobs).

Marcus Camby is playing at the top of his game. The Denver Nuggets absolutely have to consider themselves title contenders... because of what he and melo bring. Marcus Camby will be the best center in the nba as long as he is on the floor this season. Sorry Amare (howard is a PF supposedly) and shaq is aged.... sorry Yao.... but Camby makes our defense suffocating and his offense is there.

Seriously as long as he stays healthy this is his year.

On to JR Smith. I said he could jack up 350 3s this year. And make 35 to 40 percent of them. 4 of 11 shooting around 37 percent. 

I might want to even up my estimate with this current roster. He is going to get the opportunity to shoot 8 to 13 threes a game (or even more) the way this team is assembled. If he averages 10 attempts a game thats 820 attempts in a season. The most Kyle Korver has ever shot is 558. Ray Allen has launched 653 in a season. Reggie Miller 536. Mitch Richmond 515. Antoine Walker 645. John Starks 611.

JR Smith definiately has the range. And amazingly or sadly enough we may need 820 attempts out of him to keep teams from packing in the zone. God thats insane.

By the way I've been saying JR Smith has the range. And look how hard he tried on defense. Carmelo gets kicked out. JR Smith first comes in a wins the game on his offense, then does it again on defense. Then Cassell gets a gift from the ref and Denver loses. Thats exactly what I hate about officials. The sad thing is LA fans as well as Denver fans know the refs blew this game. That has to be addressed.

Regardless, I'm not going to hate on Andre Miller because of his bad game. Everyone else can do that. I'm going to go with what Chuck has been saying (and Ive been saying before this season). Dre isnt a good fit for this team.

Najera chucking outside shots.... thats an issue. We really could used Reggie Evans to come in and give Cassell's webbles a good tug.

Seriously though Denver has the best front court in the league. If the new front office can continue with the good kind of thinking that brought in JR Smith.... then the rest of the league should watch the **** out.

Surprising at the beginning of the season after watching the preseason and the reg. season game. The guys that I think should be moved are either Joe Smith (acquired to move patterson and be a trading chip... along with being a quality vet) Najera (Kleiza isnt a shooting guard but deserves pt... with the rest of the bigs Najera just isnt needed). And Andre Miller.. of course only in the right deal.

Who looks good. I've harped about Peterson and Stephen Jackson, so I'll move on to some other guys. Jarvis Hayes has looked good. Nice game against the cavs. in 25 minutes he scored 12 points grabed 2 rebounds had an asst. and a steal. Knocked down a three. The other guy I'm eyeing on that roster is Antonio Daniels. 

I'm always holding out hope that ben gordon gets traded....please. The heat got there asses whooped maybe they would eventually be willing to move Wright for a vet.

And of course the Pacers let James White go. He may have been out worked by lesser talented players to get his spot taken, but they are lesser talented players. James White could be a viable option to give a shot at some point as well.


----------



## pac4eva5

relying on jr is too much to ask. if he improves on defense he will still be aweful. it is really that bad :/ this is why i hoped we were gonna bring in another SG. a vet, who can hlp us win NOW, not in 3 years like jr *might*. this didnt happen, of course its not really surprising, but still very much disappointing...

najera and dre were the 2 guys during the offseason (outside of kmart) who had the possibility of being traded. now i can only pray this actually happens. both are good players that have no business being on this team. trading them would be better for both worlds IMO.

and im dead serious when i say this league will fall like no other if they dont stop this new rule. it will quickly turn to the point where fans wont even want to pay to watch a game where their favorite player gets tossed. basketball depends more on its stars than ANY team game, period.


----------



## nbanoitall

pac4eva5 said:


> relying on jr is too much to ask. if he improves on defense he will still be aweful.


well he shot 37 percent tonight and got a couple steals. he went close to 30 minutes tonight. the way this roster is assembled we might need him for more.

I dont think his defense is awful. I think its improving. He sure did have his head in the game at the end of the 4th quarter. He didnt back down. I felt like he came through for the team.

Relying on Jr Smith to hit open 3s is a must at this point. Its not an option. Camby's jumpers are nice. But the only way denver can win games is to drill outside shots or find another way to keep teams from packing. Jr Smith is the only guy i'm confident in to make these three's. Posters had been saying I'm to focused on the threes. Denver was the worst 3 point shooting team last year. Outside shots are whats being given to denver when they dont beat the defense down the floor. If melo cant get a quick post or somebody cant attack the basket.... as the shot clock winds down and melo gets triple teamed or the defense packs the lane. Somebody has to be open on the wing. Its going to be Dre or Kleiza or Diawara or Jr Smith. The only guy going to knock them down consistently is JR.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

I still can't collect my thoughts enough to say all I want, but I'll say a few things. 

1. J.R. Smith is the worst defensive player I have seen in my life. Honestly, he really is. I loved his shooting tonight, but let's remember that this is only the first game. We have to face a grim reality here: if he continues to hit four threes a game, teams *will not* rotate off of him. Now, this leaves an opportunity open for lobs, backcuts, etc. but if you think opposing teams will let the only capable three-point shooter on this team beat them (I'm not including DerMarr because I don't think he'll get minutes) you're wrong. 

2. Karl's coaching and rotations were awful, and it looks like we're in for another long year with Boykins. I can't wait to hear his fans come in here and defend him. 

That's all I can get out. Between the officiating and our inability to finish the game, I'm completely stupified. It's time to go to bed.


----------



## Ruda

The 60 million dollar man should have gotten a chance at the end of the game IMO. Nene was solid throughout the game. Karl needs to learn to not just rely on his guards in the final seconds of the game.


----------



## pac4eva5

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> I still can't collect my thoughts enough to say all I want, but I'll say a few things.
> 
> 1. J.R. Smith is the worst defensive player I have seen in my life. Honestly, he really is. I loved his shooting tonight, but let's remember that this is only the first game. We have to face a grim reality here: if he continues to hit four threes a game, teams *will not* rotate off of him. Now, this leaves an opportunity open for lobs, backcuts, etc. but if you think opposing teams will let the only capable three-point shooter on this team beat them (I'm not including DerMarr because I don't think he'll get minutes) you're wrong.
> 
> 2. Karl's coaching and rotations were awful, and it looks like we're in for another long year with Boykins. I can't wait to hear his fans come in here and defend him.
> 
> That's all I can get out. Between the officiating and our inability to finish the game, I'm completely stupified. It's time to go to bed.


haha i agree. can u imagine come playoff time? forget what will happen in the regular season. teams dont have time to adjust right now. we actually might win 50+ this year. but by the playoffs it will be the same story. we might win game 1, but after that they will "figure us out" (which isnt hard) and we will be screwed again. this team is a 2 trick pony...and our 2nd trick isnt all that great to begin with. melo is still gonna get trippled all playoffs...again :/


----------



## dubc15

jr smith and defense is like water and oil, they just dont mix at all. jr's defense is non-existent. as a matter of fact, he probably helps the other team more than the nuggets since he just gets in the way of all the other nugget players who actually play defense.

the more i watch him on defense the more i start to think it is a comedy act. it is too ridiculous. his man goes left and jr goes the opposite direction! it is absolutely ridiculous. i have never seen a worst defensive player in my entire life. i bet ruben studdard from american idol can play better defense than jr smith.


----------



## pac4eva5

Ruda said:


> The 60 million dollar man should have gotten a chance at the end of the game IMO. Nene was solid throughout the game. Karl needs to learn to not just rely on his guards in the final seconds of the game.


u think nene would have been good enough to stop tim thomas from hitting those 3s? nah, k was the right guy in there he just couldnt get there in time. our guards do suck though :/ its too easy to pick and roll us to death. the guards cant fight around screens, let alone play any defense...


----------



## nbanoitall

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> 1. J.R. Smith is the worst defensive player I have seen in my life. Honestly, he really is. I loved his shooting tonight, but let's remember that this is only the first game. We have to face a grim reality here: if he continues to hit four threes a game, teams *will not* rotate off of him. Now, this leaves an opportunity open for lobs, backcuts, etc. but if you think opposing teams will let the only capable three-point shooter on this team beat them (I'm not including DerMarr because I don't think he'll get minutes) you're wrong.


JR Smith does fall asleep on D. But he is athletic enough to at least be an average defender. Melo and Karl are helping him grow up... tonight he was a bright spot.

I hope what you said is exactly correct. I hope teams wont rotate off him. I hope they guard him out there as hard as possible... and when that happens you already detailed what will happen. Maybe getting Johnson some pt would make sense.... however the best option is to straight up fix the backcourt.

Ideally teams will start to focus on smith... and that is a good thing for carmelo anthony and the denver nuggets


----------



## pac4eva5

thing is, like i said in another thread, defense is 100% effort. it takes NO skill. anybody can defend in basketball. then u add his gift athleticism and height, and not only should he be decent, he should be GREAT.

its obvious he shows no effort on the defensive side. hes flat out horrible right now. WAAAAY below average...


----------



## bruindre

pac4eva5 said:


> whats this dre? thought u were a warriors fan? BOO you! haha


Please believe, it's always GSW's before anything else in the Association....when in L.A., pick a team (would you rather I jump on the Lakers' bandwagon?).


Wow....that game was interesting. As mentioned before in this thread, J.R. Smith is HORRIBLE on the defensive end. Furthermore, counting on anything beyond 2 3-pointers from Tim Thomas is just gravy on top of what you've got (T.T. is a scrub, will always be a scrub, and merely benefited from a system in Phoenix that allows scrubs to shine--he's a horrible pick-up for the Clips....wait the season out before you judge me on that comment). Also, 'Melo got robbed (I know Steve Javey was working the game--is he the one who tossed 'Melo? Trigger happy-*** Steve Javey....). They've gotta rework that rule; it's good in nature, but you can't take the stars out of games barely into the 2nd half. 

I'm curious to see how Denver rebounds after this game. I can see where this would leave a horrible taste in Nuggets' fans mouth--a solid 2nd effort in game 2 ought to solve that.


----------



## pac4eva5

bruindre said:


> Please believe, it's always GSW's before anything else in the Association....when in L.A., pick a team (would you rather I jump on the Lakers' bandwagon?).
> 
> 
> Wow....that game was interesting. As mentioned before in this thread, J.R. Smith is HORRIBLE on the defensive end. Furthermore, counting on anything beyond 2 3-pointers from Tim Thomas is just gravy on top of what you've got (T.T. is a scrub, will always be a scrub, and merely benefited from a system in Phoenix that allows scrubs to shine--he's a horrible pick-up for the Clips....wait the season out before you judge me on that comment). Also, 'Melo got robbed (I know Steve Javey was working the game--is he the one who tossed 'Melo? Trigger happy-*** Steve Javey....). They've gotta rework that rule; it's good in nature, but you can't take the stars out of games barely into the 2nd half.
> 
> I'm curious to see how Denver rebounds after this game. I can see where this would leave a horrible taste in Nuggets' fans mouth--a solid 2nd effort in game 2 ought to solve that.


i remember javey would toss dan issel every single game he refd against the nuggs lol. nah i dont think it was javey who tossed him but i could be wrong.

and yes, u should have picked the lakers . i just cant stand the clippers. they are so ugly...


----------



## bootstrenf

gotta say, melo getting tossed was bull****...the refs gotta make sure that their actions are justifiable within the context of the game situation...you can't throw out a team's best player just like that...i wish i could've seen the result of a fair game, it most definitely wasn't fair after melo got tossed...


----------



## denversfiinest

I agree with most of you, especially when it's about the refs..BUT instead of seeing the bad side of the game, you also can say some positive ones: 

Our team played solid without Melo for a halftime and was only one bad call away from winning this game(ok, it has also his bad side...). Nene looked great, mentioning he didn't play for a year. Seeing him spinning aruond the basket was great(especially because I'm a brazilian and Nene Fan :biggrin: ), although not hitting the 3s and having a point guard that was not able to make a basket(what I read about the new offense is, that Andre actually should always drive to the basket...Karl said he should "first drive, then pass" etc. etc. bla bla) we were one bad call...Diawara's defense was good, we need that with JR out there...

I think these are not the only one positive 'news'


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

dubc15 said:


> jr smith and defense is like water and oil, they just dont mix at all. jr's defense is non-existent. as a matter of fact, he probably helps the other team more than the nuggets since he just gets in the way of all the other nugget players who actually play defense.
> 
> the more i watch him on defense the more i start to think it is a comedy act. it is too ridiculous. his man goes left and jr goes the opposite direction! it is absolutely ridiculous. i have never seen a worst defensive player in my entire life. i bet ruben studdard from american idol can play better defense than jr smith.


lol. 

You killed me with that.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

nbanoitall said:


> JR Smith does fall asleep on D. But he is athletic enough to at least be an average defender. Melo and Karl are helping him grow up... tonight he was a bright spot.
> 
> I hope what you said is exactly correct. I hope teams wont rotate off him. I hope they guard him out there as hard as possible... and when that happens you already detailed what will happen. Maybe getting Johnson some pt would make sense.... however the best option is to straight up fix the backcourt.
> 
> Ideally teams will start to focus on smith... and that is a good thing for carmelo anthony and the denver nuggets


Yeah, J.R. is obviously athletic enough to play defense. Unfortunately, he has no intention to. He really is the worst defensive player I have ever seen, and I was a Rodney White fan. That's saying a lot.

As for the rotation issues, I agree with what you're saying. But we still need another consistent three point shooter in the lineup. Teams simply won't let the only long-range shooter on the court beat them in a 7 game series.


----------



## nbanoitall

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Yeah, J.R. is obviously athletic enough to play defense. Unfortunately, he has no intention to. He really is the worst defensive player I have ever seen, and I was a Rodney White fan. That's saying a lot.
> 
> As for the rotation issues, I agree with what you're saying. But we still need another consistent three point shooter in the lineup. Teams simply won't let the only long-range shooter on the court beat them in a 7 game series.


the kid is still well... a kid. says he doesnt like to get up early to practice etc. and this is game one of the nba season after he had a really tough year. Rumors are already swirling that they are going to trade him in a deal for Maggette. I like Maggette but he is another slasher with no outside shot. This front office is scaring me again. We dont have enough outside shooting. Completely agreed. But at least we have somebody now that can do what JR did last night.


----------

